

Show HN: A 3D live tweet wall for your events - textoo
http://statuzer.com

======
not_a_test_user
It really needs some kind of demo or video, there's no way I'm going to log in
just to see what it does considering the amount of permissions it requests.

~~~
textoo
you're absolutely right, i have to put a demo video in home, in the meantime
you can get the idea with 2 simple videos that shows the main usage :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifPFBk5R0Hs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifPFBk5R0Hs)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xovciyOl2ds](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xovciyOl2ds)

thanks

------
textoo
Hello, Statuzer is a 3D tweet wall, it is intended to be used in events to
display a twitter timeline (user, search). I'll be happy to get some feedback.

